# Utopia



## grant (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for some advice, currently live in the UK and am about to get my British passport - I am South African. My question is - if one does not live in SA, Australia or the UK where would one go to have decent work, decent weather, and English speaking people - where do saffas go if not the above 3?? I am looking to settle somewhere out of the ratrace but do not fancy life in SA and Oz is not possible due to my lack of education - even though I am on a fairly high wage here in the UK - any ideas would be very welcome I would love to live with other Saffas so that would be great too if possible


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Always wondered why people dont head for the Tropical Islands,


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2009)

Daxk - where are you?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Galway,Ireland


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Stay in the UK and start enjoying what it has to offer... Drop the SA mind-set and embrace the culture.


----------



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

grant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for some advice, currently live in the UK and am about to get my British passport - I am South African. My question is - if one does not live in SA, Australia or the UK where would one go to have decent work, decent weather, and English speaking people - where do saffas go if not the above 3?? I am looking to settle somewhere out of the ratrace but do not fancy life in SA and Oz is not possible due to my lack of education - even though I am on a fairly high wage here in the UK - any ideas would be very welcome I would love to live with other Saffas so that would be great too if possible


I think one can travel the world, and what they seek has always been within them. For me, I moved to South Africa because of love and marriage, and partly for my health. We moved to Cape Town, and now I find it is one of the most polluted cities in the world. There are 2 fires a week, when we rush to close the windows so we don't choke, then the next day, we have to clean the windows, the patio etc, due to all the soot. There are mobile phone masts in children's playgrounds, and above residential buildings. Some idiot politician had taken a bribe from an evil developer ca 1973, and now all new homes are built with no vents, breeding a lot of fungus. Disgusting. So we are moving out of Cape Town when we can and staying close enough for my spouse's family. Had I stayed in England, my health would have probably fared better, maybe eventually building our own home, or returning to cleaner England with better laws concerning health, safety and the environment. South Africa is a warm and beautiful country. But man will **ck with nature whenever man can, and it is tragic that this has happened to your beautiful country. Maybe you can come back and help fix it?


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Spain is pretty good as well............


----------

